# 1 necessary item for your computer room



## noahmateen1234

What is 1 necessary item that you have to have in your computer room.
Not counting the following:
computer
chair
desk
computer peripherals(i.e. speakers, keyboard...)

Mine would be posters. They make my room so much cooler and unique haha

I just put up an American History X poster and a Sin City Jessica Alba poster. I got a few others too.


----------



## noobdown

power


----------



## chuckcalo

A minifridge and a snack bar.


----------



## Chlywily

my wife and the dog.... But don't forget the gratuetous tibetan sherpa to help guide thy way.










The wife is banging on the front door now, the dog is whining, but I just couldn't let sherpe go, and noah said I could only have one...


----------



## dskina

Jergens.

Reachin' broom.


----------



## Cyberdyne12

... my Lamp?


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Jergens.

Reachin' broom.


Kleenex

TV Remote


----------



## MrMason

definitely minifridge


----------



## TaiDinh

My mattress without a bed frame. I like to stop in the middle of doing something and go lay down for a few seconds.


----------



## DraganUS

Beer


----------



## Microsis

beer


----------



## l4n b0y

my little Phillips/flat head screwdriver.


----------



## ryanggfx

I personally could not go without an industrial fan in the window. My room faces south so I get sunlight through my two windows all day long, and my computers keep it even hotter! Even with the temperature in the low 30s my room stays about 60F!

(and it helps me sleep)


----------



## Headshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


definitely minifridge


Agreed. I require many of drinks. Much multi-tasking to be done, no time for drink runs. =)


----------



## noahmateen1234

I wish I had a mini-fridge. I got no room for one. Hopefully when we move next summer I can get a bigger room that can fit a big L desk, my tv, my queen bed and a mini-fridge.

A full size oven and freezer would be nice.(dont like microwave food haha)


----------



## The Pook

I wish I had a minifridge too









But, I'll go with my bed. Same reason as TaiDinh.


----------



## LiquidHaus

christmas lights.
=D

maybe some Captain MO.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

MY BONG!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahh


----------



## lenzo

Draught beer in a Keg-r-ator right next to the computer desk so you don't need to get up.
My setup works well (can be seen in my public profile, just click my name above the avatar).
No one should go without it.
Problem is, can be hard to get up after awhile.


----------



## kennymester

I have my own 5 gallon water cooler with a custom koolaid injector.


----------



## silverbullet132

my comp room is the basement so,
my fridge with a freezer on the top


----------



## The Master Chief

Cases of Diet Rite Tangerine (im addicted, also my internet is back up, god 3 days without it was torture!)


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
Cases of Diet Rite Tangerine (im addicted, also my internet is back up, god 3 days without it was torture!)

You went 3 days without internet? Wow, you are some sort of Sorceror!

lol


----------



## The Master Chief

Tell me about it... lol


----------



## alexgheseger

My weight bench. I like to pump iron in between PWNing newbs... Seriously, i'm so cut most of my t-shirts don't even make it past my delts.

HAHA, ya right. Definitely my Splinter Cell "tin o' tools"







.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

womens. studio apartment = bedroom + computer room


----------



## LaoFX

what my avatar advertises


----------



## SmasherBasher

Air conditioner. It's 60* outside now and 85 in here.


----------



## Weedvender

Tesla Coil


----------



## iandroo888

hahaha women and weedvender's tesla coil hahahahah so funny


----------



## hiiyah777

Prettiness all around me, just ask my wife


----------



## KoolMan

Pen Paper
for those BSOD when OCing
0x000000xxxx


----------



## hout17

My drink warmer to keep my coffee/tea warm.


----------



## KoolMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hout17* 
My drink warmer to keep my coffee/tea warm.

Bunn-warmer?
lol


----------



## sLowEnd

Gotta have my GBA. For when waiting for things (ex. defragging, scanning..etc)


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
My mattress without a bed frame. I like to stop in the middle of doing something and go lay down for a few seconds.

Second'd.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

myself is needed the most.


----------



## AIpha

Well...I'd have to pick two things.

1.)futon(Something to sit on so I can watch T.V during those 1 hr OCCT tests.)
2.)T.V(Gives me something to watch while I'm taking my computer apart. ;P)


----------



## LegendaryC

One necessary item? How about a hundred?



























Seriously, it wouldn't be a computer room without my old computer parts, discs, and wires.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


One necessary item? How about a hundred?



























Seriously, it wouldn't be a computer room without my old computer parts, discs, and wires.



Admit it man. We all know you spent like 4 hours cleaning that mess up just to take those pics. I've never seen a computer geek worth the name that didn't need a sledgehammer to get his junk drawer closed.

*Edit:* One more thing...ISA? ISA?!?! I keep a ton of useless spare parts around too, but ISA?

Also, to answer the OP question: curtains, very thick curtains. I hate glare. I had to move my rig to my bedroom because my wife got mad when I hung bed spreads over the living room windows.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo*


Admit it man. We all know you spent like 4 hours cleaning that mess up just to take those pics. I've never seen a computer geek worth the name that didn't need a sledgehammer to get his junk drawer closed.


I lol'[email protected](I pictured closing a drawer with a sledgehammer lmaooooo)


----------



## iandroo888

LOL! *imagines that as well*


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


LOL! *imagines that as well*


How many nerds can actually hold a sledgehammer!?!? LMAO!!!!!!

*pictures a geek squad agent struggling with a sledgehammer.*


----------



## noahmateen1234

haha im talkin to a geek squad agent who i worked with when i was at bestbuy. he is a tight guy though but thats funny hahah
+rep


----------



## iandroo888

HAHAHA oh my god u guys gonna kill me from laughing so much xD

picture geek squad tryin to get their fat asses under a table.. LOL...

i remember my friend tellin me that her motehr in law asked for geek squad.. and watched that guy struggle to get under the desk... xD


----------



## MRHANDS

Large kitchen garbage can.

Empty soda cans pile up on my desk so fast during those l4d and tf2-athons.


----------



## robbo2

Ice Coffee. I am addicted


----------



## zomgiwin

my giant AMPM cup.
(44oz, i drink alot of water all day)
or, if i don't have one of those at hand, i usually have a gallon jug for the same purpose









heres the cup i mentioned


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo*


Admit it man. We all know you spent like 4 hours cleaning that mess up just to take those pics. I've never seen a computer geek worth the name that didn't need a sledgehammer to get his junk drawer closed.

*Edit:* One more thing...ISA? ISA?!?! I keep a ton of useless spare parts around too, but ISA?

Also, to answer the OP question: curtains, very thick curtains. I hate glare. I had to move my rig to my bedroom because my wife got mad when I hung bed spreads over the living room windows.


I keep my room near spotless. Everything I own is put away neatly stacked and organized. I even clean my desk like 3 times a day with Windex (darn glass shows every fingerprint)and zip-tie old cords.

No, I am not OCD! I am perfectly fine in a mess (as is the rest of my house, thanks to my family), I just prefer cleanliness! or maybe I just have too much time on my hands


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanggfx*


I keep my room near spotless. Everything I own is put away neatly stacked and organized. I even clean my desk like 3 times a day with Windex (darn glass shows every fingerprint)and zip-tie old cords.


Funny, my room is the biggest mess of stuff youw il ever see. On one side I have all my tech stuff, computer/printers/laptops/cameras/boxes for computer stuff (Yeah, I keep all the retail boxes, you got a problem?). And on the other side I have my bikes and boards and gear. Then in the fr corner I have my bed and mini fridge, and on the other side I have my bar and tv.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanggfx*


I keep my room near spotless. Everything I own is put away neatly stacked and organized. I even clean my desk like 3 times a day with Windex (darn glass shows every fingerprint)and zip-tie old cords.

No, I am not OCD! I am perfectly fine in a mess (as is the rest of my house, thanks to my family), I just prefer cleanliness! or maybe I just have too much time on my hands










hey i hear ya. i like my stuff clean and i keep my room clean most the time because i just like it better. but the rest of my house isnt as clean thanks to my 15 year old sister.


----------



## NrGx

My lamp!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Funny, my room is the biggest mess of stuff youw il ever see. On one side I have all my tech stuff, computer/printers/laptops/cameras/boxes for computer stuff (Yeah, I keep all the retail boxes, you got a problem?). And on the other side I have my bikes and boards and gear. Then in the fr corner I have my bed and mini fridge, and on the other side I have my bar and tv.


At least it's somewhat organized.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo*


Admit it man. We all know you spent like 4 hours cleaning that mess up just to take those pics. I've never seen a computer geek worth the name that didn't need a sledgehammer to get his junk drawer closed.

*Edit:* One more thing...ISA? ISA?!?! I keep a ton of useless spare parts around too, but ISA?

Also, to answer the OP question: curtains, very thick curtains. I hate glare. I had to move my rig to my bedroom because my wife got mad when I hung bed spreads over the living room windows.


I admit, I did put back a few hundred... lose cables in there, and I did neatly arrange those cards (Would have driven me nuts if I didn't....) since they were more or less all over the place in the drawer.

And yes. ISA. I keep all my computer parts. All of them. Hence the Unreal Tournament CD on top of the Windows 98 CD with a CD key and recipe, beside the stack of CDs, and DVDs, one of which contains 21.83 Nvidia drivers. Heck, I kept my old Logitech headset that broke, inside it's retail packaging.


----------



## slurpee1080

My Red Swingline stapler...it's mine.


----------



## low strife

Shades.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

I have posters, and wristbands from my football team on my speakers, and they look so cool. I have a Buccaneers bandanna on my case and a 1998 Land Rover bBurago car, as well as my guitar, bed, books, HDTV, Xbox 360 and blah blah

My most notable thing is my BIG SHINY METAL airsoftgun


----------



## dr0matik

My T.V. with ESPN/ESPN2/Speed Channel on.


----------



## BlankThis

Phone jack for interweb access








Definitely my guitar... I love to play while hitting up OCN.

~B~


----------



## blackjack23

sens Mini-Fridge, stock full of Iced tea, Disarono, and M-40 (energy drink) for those long night of L4D, and Combat Arms


----------



## The Cake is a Lie

Since it can't be two, Vaseline duct taped to a Kleenex box.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Cake is a Lie*


Since it can't be two, Vaseline duct taped to a Kleenex box.


Ewww!


----------



## identitycrisis

Definitely a TV, or some ability to watch tv or tv show episodes/movies while on the comp, gotta have some sort of background noise!


----------



## stevebaz

Gotta keep your stuff secure.


----------



## M0RT3GU1R3

I need a Dr. With Exquisite Pepper.


----------



## Chris627

My bed for sure, gotta have a comfy place to lay when my eyes get tired of staring at the LCD. lol


----------



## Solertia

My TV. I'm just like a dog, I need to have the TV on when nobody is home so I have background noise XD


----------



## DarkFury

Honestly, an oscillating fan is my item.

With 4 PCs in that one room... it gets pretty dayuum HOT in there.


----------



## cathode

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


One necessary item? How about a hundred?



























Seriously, it wouldn't be a computer room without my old computer parts, discs, and wires.


If the card in the upper left is a SoundBlaster Live!, i've got that same card!

also, whats the card second from the bottom on the far right side?

on-topic: My computer room is my bedroom as well, but the most important part is my glass desk + overhead projector marker.... don't need to waste paper when i have a huge writing surface to use! I just keep a rag and a spray bottle nearby to wipe it off.


----------



## Sukach

I have to have an ashtray. Bad habits...


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Beer


coaster for the drink


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Arizona Iced tea. its a necessity


----------



## Cryptedvick

my yamaha DGX620 ... absolute MUST!
dunno what i would do if i wouldn't have it in reach of my left hand .. i like to reach to it and play something with my left hand at random times


----------



## j0z3

food.


----------



## nathris

A roof


----------



## bobalobabingbong

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennymester* 
I have my own 5 gallon water cooler with a custom koolaid injector.

I want pictures! So I can duplicate it. I always need a beverage!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
Draught beer in a Keg-r-ator right next to the computer desk so you don't need to get up.
My setup works well (can be seen in my public profile, just click my name above the avatar).
No one should go without it.
Problem is, can be hard to get up after awhile.

Wow. That's just damn sexy. So, I'm thinking, you got that kegger because your wife saw that poster.







That's awesome dude. I want one!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Beerz


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

A Magnetic Ratcheting Magnetic Screwdriver kit.

This is a bad picture though since most where found on non-Swedish sites.
How come there is so few good images of a good screw driver kit?


----------



## Darkknight512

Air


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Phone jack for interweb access








Definitely my guitar... I love to play while hitting up OCN.

~B~


phone jack? you mean coaxial cable jack.


----------



## Slider46

Powerstrip?

Yeah, powerstrip. lol


----------



## MuNcHeR23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


MY BONG!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahh



QFTW!!!

I'd even go with out that.. However, nothing to fill it with would be a bigger loss.... So guess what my '1 necessary item' is..


----------



## Tator Tot

Backup battery.


----------



## Xinoxide

alarm clock.


----------



## daavoo

From most important to least...
Bed
Drinks
Lamp (not overhead lights)
a Vacuum (for all the dust that builds up!!)


----------



## coffeejunky

My tools. Nowhere else to put them. But my desk lamp is nice also.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

Most definitely my mini fridge


----------



## Deism

My Hookah.

There's nothing quite like browsing the internet while enjoying my orange soda flavored shisha.


----------



## Indignity

Everybody has to have just one


----------



## Enjoi

mininbar


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Everybody has to have just one










Yeah I have quite a few hardon's hadron's in my room.
lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

some headphones and an amp?


----------



## Unstableiser

A poster of a naked lass.


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpm666* 
You went 3 days without internet? Wow, you are some sort of Sorceror!

lol

I had to go without internet *AND* TV for 3 days earlier this week.

God damned IPTV.


----------



## VCheeZ

My Roomba is now the essential companion to my PC. Not having to vacuum = moar time gaming.


----------



## skydeaner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zomgiwin*


my giant AMPM cup.
(44oz, i drink alot of water all day)
or, if i don't have one of those at hand, i usually have a gallon jug for the same purpose









heres the cup i mentioned


















ZOMG, i made a bong out of that subway cup, liquid nails, a wind chime tube and a 1" socket head in high school! We called him twista, the smoke (tobacco of course) spirals up as it fills, tight as hell. Top seals so you dont leave bong water smell in your garage. very nice piece.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I think it's necessary you have a computer in your computer room.


----------



## ichiveritas

My beverage center! Got to have ice cold drinks.

And my glock 40. Dont like unwanted visitors


----------



## beldecca

I know it sounds weird - but an air cleaner. Just a small plug mounted one. Helps keep stuff out of my fans and I don't have to clean my filters as much.


----------



## noahmateen1234

yeah glock 40's are important these days haha
are those roomba vacuum cleaners good? im gonna tell my mom to get one


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
My Roomba is now the essential companion to my PC. Not having to vacuum = moar time gaming.

















o noes dont get me started on vacuums... i work on vacuums fixing them everyday.

and to me roomba = No good

but anyways

My Guitar/Viola


----------



## McStuff

Screw driver


----------



## xlastshotx

My couch is a must have for me considering it is also my bed







.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
yeah glock 40's are important these days haha
are those roomba vacuum cleaners good? im gonna tell my mom to get one


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
o noes dont get me started on vacuums... i work on vacuums fixing them everyday.

and to me roomba = No good

but anyways

My Guitar/Viola

Some people get a lemon I guess, but most people swear by their roombas....like me


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Some people get a lemon I guess, but most people swear by their roombas....like me









they just are not very practical

but Shall not stray off topic here

Another essential item is: My coaster.. to hold my frosty beverages


----------



## xlastshotx

I want a roomba
my cat would like i (ninja text)


----------



## tehmaggot

A "box" fan. I have one now on the opposite side of the room, blowing towards my back and the bedroom door. This helps cool me off and keeps the air in the house circulating a bit better.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
I want a roomba
my cat would like i (ninja text)


This your cat?


YouTube - Roomba Driver





Anyways, I'd need my modding gear.


----------



## kurosu

Ramen, cookies, cerial, and last but definitely not least... SODA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

me!!
















but seriously, mountain dew.


----------



## cpt_alex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
Cases of Diet Rite Tangerine (im addicted, also my internet is back up, _god 3 days without it was torture!_)

I have to wait another week before my internet company activates my line









Luckily my neighbors didn't set a password on their router









Back on topic: I need a bed, snacks and an unlimited supply of caffeine


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
I have to wait another week before my internet company activates my line









Luckily my neighbors didn't set a password on their router









Back on topic: I need a bed, snacks and an unlimited supply of caffeine









that sucks about your internet.
as for the stealin the wi-fi, good job







my stupid neighbors all have passwords, and I get like 10 different signals, so whenever my internet is going slow or stops working I cannot connect to theirs







.
Yeah, last night I played WoW all night. I just made sure I had caffeine, snacks and I had my bed because it is in my bedroom.


----------



## Royaltramp

Bed if I couldn't have it in a different room, since it's my bedroom too. Otherwise my guitar.

-Matt


----------



## Skullzaflare

LCD tv/monitor
or
server noise in corner of room


----------



## kremtok

Headphones. Must have headphones to avoid divorce.


----------



## MaddenModer

myself


----------



## pr0bie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Beer

Beer also


----------



## sktfreak




----------



## Mebby

A window!


----------



## sktfreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
A window!


----------



## sktfreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royaltramp* 
Bed if I couldn't have it in a different room, since it's my bedroom too. Otherwise my guitar.

-Matt

Not a bad idea


----------



## Clox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
What is 1 necessary item that you have to have in your computer room.
Not counting the following:
computer
chair
desk
computer peripherals(i.e. speakers, keyboard...)

Mine would be posters. They make my room so much cooler and unique haha


Calendar girls and a beer fridge.







:


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
What is 1 necessary item that you have to have in your computer room.
Not counting the following:
computer
chair
desk
computer peripherals(i.e. speakers, keyboard...)

Mine would be posters. They make my room so much cooler and unique haha

I just put up an American History X poster and a Sin City Jessica Alba poster. I got a few others too.

Well , I'd have to say all my glass showcases filled with 1:18 movie cars.


----------



## CattleRustler

I was gonna say beer, but amazingly I cannot, it would have to be the AC unit, then beer

then drumkit, bass rig, guitar rig, stereo, tv, and remotes - pretty much in that order


----------



## Zoki318

My TV on. I don't watch anything but I hate when I sit on my computer and it is too quiet. Kind of weird but I am that way.


----------



## GSingh

Auto-Stapler and Easy button for when I finish whatever I was doing.

EDIT: ^^ just put paper in and they come out stapled.


----------



## Boyboyd

Fridge, has to be.

I have a bathroom in the room to my left, and my bedroom in the room to my right so there really isn't anything else i need. Some lazy days i don't even go downstairs.


----------



## tylor3600

Fish Tank, its relaxing.

But I have pirhanas, so its exciting to feed them too!


----------



## Cerberus

hmmm lets see. My safe and its contents.


----------



## freebeer

Have to say a bed for naps.


----------



## dr0matik

My external HD for ma muzik


----------



## RevZ

Certain hidden folders on your desktop..








But seriously, i wouldn't want to give up my racing seat as the seat in my room, EVER.


----------



## Boyboyd

this might sounds weird but..my laptop.

It's useful to have pidgin open on so i can send/receive IMs without minimising my game which my PC hates due to lack of RAM. Plus it means i have a backup incase my main rig fails, or if i am following a tutorial that requres my PC to be off but the tutorial is online, i can just have it open on my laptop.

Also it gave me a chance to really try linux, and as a result i haven't gone back to windows on it. I could never do that with my main rig, i game too much.

Oh, and my mini-fridge


----------



## 21276

iPod touch. For those times when you just gotta clear CMOS lol.

Other than that, prob my tv with ps2.


----------



## noahmateen1234

I gotta change mine to my laptop also. I use it for music, watching movies, IM'ing, browsing the internet or w/e while I am gaming on my rig. It is nice when I am questing in WoW because I can look online and read guides as I do the quest.

I need to get a mini-fridge also. Just looking for a good deal. I am trying to get a job at bestbuy again to get that discount haha.


----------



## Darkwaddi

Bed i just like to randomly lay down when on the computer.


----------



## Andr3az

Dumbbells, to do some exercise when I take a break from PC stuff.


----------



## bobfig

the thing i need in my room is my custom 10" sub to pound out the base on beets and frags in games.


----------



## lithgroth007

a chair made completely out of plastic explosives. (deadpool anyone?)


----------



## XFreeRollerX

a huge AC unit to cool off my uber 1337 overclocks.


----------



## -iceblade^

hmmm. probably my toaster.

very convenient to be able to pop some bread into it and then have toast whilst browsing OCN or gaming.


----------



## edwardm

hd tv with some hd channel on, like military, science, or nat geo! cool shows


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennymester*


I have my own 5 gallon water cooler with a custom koolaid injector.


WANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWA NTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANT WANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWA NTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANT

Anyways, I would need my old 27" SDTV to play emulators properly.

That or my good ol' recliner my grandpa died in. (Too comfy to get rid of!)


----------



## Lockedge

The remote control from the Sliders series.


----------



## coolwhip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


My mattress without a bed frame. I like to stop in the middle of doing something and go lay down for a few seconds.


no ****. i always do tht..


----------



## meticadpa

Trousers.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

a mini bar, small fridge filled with the finest beers and liquors


----------



## Gunfire

Cell phone


----------



## MartaLualdi

Mana pots...lots of mana pots...enough said XD


----------



## NarcotiKz

space heater/fan, warm in the winter cool in the summer


----------



## RallyMaster

My headphones?


----------



## paquitox

My PC's in my bedroom so. my tv, love to watch some movies while loading something or news updates. Also am against eating close to my desk, clean freak, but a mini-fridge would be awesome to just be able to get something to drink fast and dont have to go all the way to the kitchen!!








Another thing is my clock, cause sometimes I would get so involved on games that forget about the time.


----------



## Havegooda

Screwdriver.

I reset my CMOS a lot, and ATM it's wedged between two cards that I can't fit my hand into. I use the screwdriver to hit the retaining piece of metal and it pops out









~Gooda~


----------



## Boyboyd

I've just read the thread title and something has become apparent.

Number one thing to have in a computer room, a computer


----------



## noahmateen1234

read the first post(mine) and notice that I said 1 necessary item BESIDES your computer, desk and chair. READ my friend


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
read the first post(mine) and notice that I said 1 necessary item BESIDES your computer, desk and chair. READ my friend









yarr, i failed


----------



## Ando

A computer - DAH!!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ando* 
A computer - DAH!!

wow

you failed right after i failed


----------



## DK_mz

dimmed lights an uv lamps around looks awesome specially if you have a white wall, and you have some graffiti skills with a uv reactive pen


----------



## sailerboy

Hearing aid batteries. You dont know how fast those run out. Its a long hard walk to the kitchen next door.


----------



## Ando

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


wow

you failed right after i failed


Hmmm...o well....atleast we failed together









(I thougt it was a new thread with 1 page - 2x FAIL for me







)


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sailerboy*


Hearing aid batteries. You dont know how fast those run out. Its a long hard walk to the kitchen next door.


Can you speak a little louder please, I barely heard you.

For me it would be my TV.


----------



## Bartmasta

my bed


----------



## Sistum Id

Window + Fan. So my cats can go in and out as they please.

This happened last week acutally. One of two of my cats went missing for a few days and when he came back he was all strange and mewoed alot. I told him bad meow meow, you are grounded and because of that I'm keeping the window shut for a few days. This bastard went and pooped outside of the litter box and damn near choked me out. I left the room and came back hour later and it still made me cough. I ended up tapping out and just opened the window. Hes fine now but with out that window... my life would be in danger.


----------



## vwgti

Id have to say its obvious, my computer


----------



## Duesco

A lamp. Otherwise when that conspicuously bright ball of plasma dips below the horizon, I suffer eyefail.


----------



## SaltTheWalt

My staples easy button...for times when you need to feel like you have control over something


----------



## Arcane.001100

window, tv, beer, ottoman and remote.

a lamp is a good idea too.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm gonna go ahead and say a Toilet...


----------



## Black Magix

Vaseline.

Ok seriously? My black light.


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


MY BONG!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahh


 same here


----------



## Enigma8750

My Music collection


----------



## KC_Flip

Those cheapie plastic drawer/shelves from Wal-Mart. If i didn't have those, I would have a huge pile of fans, parts, and other misc stuff laying all over my desk and the floor.


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


What is 1 necessary item that you have to have in your computer room.
Not counting the following:
computer
chair
desk
computer peripherals(i.e. speakers, keyboard...)

Mine would be posters. They make my room so much cooler and unique haha

I just put up an American History X poster and a Sin City Jessica Alba poster. I got a few others too.


45m of CAT cable and 25m of armoured cable.

My Manroom/Shed is where the rig lives


----------



## caraboose

Paintball gun, pellet gun, computers.


----------



## Turbocharged314159

Mountain Dew Voltage. and a drink I myself made and like to call "Rocket Fuel".


----------



## Oscuro

Lighting. And my toolbox.
Need quick access to the tools should something go wrong!

Not that anything has, just saying.....


----------



## sdla4ever

a good door to shut people out with!


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Beer


----------



## Tainok

My girlfriend


----------



## crashnburn_819

Phillips head screwdriver
(for the other computers without handscrews)


----------



## simoxiii

a minibar and a completely piontless giant stuffed toy


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I have a scissor on my table and I use it for daily stuff...
4000 POSTS!!!


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Beer

I salute you sir.


----------



## simoxiii

i think that everyone will agree with me when i say... electronic blinds are completely necessary. blinds go up......... blinds go down. im like that other guy earlier- i hate glare.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simoxiii* 
i think that everyone will agree with me when i say... electronic blinds are completely necessary. blinds go up......... blinds go down. im like that other guy earlier- i hate glare.

True. But I use a manual one and the glare things is one of the reasons I hate glossy material.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

The most Important thing we have for our Computer Room would be this










3.6KW Portable Air Conditioner Keeps us and the PC's cool especially since there are 6 that are [email protected] or Crunching [email protected]

And very needed on Days like this Temp










This Temp was on Black Saturday ( 7th Feb 2009 ) When we had the worst Victoria Bushfires of our History


----------



## piercedhippi

Games....


----------



## benfica101

A lamp


----------



## flag182

definitly the naked woman, who does what i say while im pwn'n she finds it attractive when i say owned.


----------



## benfica101

Yeah the bushfires were really bad, up in sydney it got to 38+'c,


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Cold Beer

Fixed.


----------



## eureka

A computer!


----------



## Humanfactor

A test bench.


----------



## cgg123321

Microfibre cloth to wipe up my electronics


----------



## dieanotherday

a hoe.


----------



## reberto

Me.


----------



## S2kphile

My collection of Cans =)


----------



## Decade

Canned drinks within arm's length.


----------



## Jacka

My air.


----------



## /Ben

Well soon I will be rebuilding my whole room , so here's a list of new things to come :

- New bed + small bed cabinet thing
- New desk
- New TV cabinet
- 2 new glass cabinet's for most of my die-cast cars
- New desk chair
- Some new glass shelves for the rest of the die-cast vehicles
- New wall paint job

That's it really.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Take some pics, sounds like it will look tight.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*


Canned drinks within arm's length.


You mean *everything* within arms length.


----------



## Tsuna

A oven


----------



## Unstableiser

Various types of Scotch. Midget Gems. Something cute and furry.


----------



## texx987

Food would be nice!


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


Take some pics, sounds like it will look tight.


Yeah I will. Im not going to do evertthong at once , but a step at a time. First im going to buy the bed , the im going to buy the shelves ( not going to hang them up ). Then im going to paint , then buy the rest of the furniture and hang up the shelves and decoratemy gedroom.


----------



## TehStone

The mini fridge. Current stock: Absinth, Scotch, Champagne, Whiskey, Dry Vermuth, Bitters, Gin, Tonic, cherries. (usually contains decent beer)


----------



## Unstableiser

I like you







I hope you don't get drunk off that stuff though lol, why Absinth?


----------



## corry29

Yes, it is necessary


----------



## TehStone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I like you







I hope you don't get drunk off that stuff though lol, why Absinth?










I got the absinth in Prague so I keep it handy. It's more for show and for novelty than anything else (it''s not like i can just buy another bottle whenever). I usually drink beer, whiskey, or gin... definitely not absinth on a regular basis.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 









Yes, it is necessary

What about the PC itself ?


----------



## killerhz

the all mighty hookah


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


What about the PC itself ?


oh yeah, ofc that too, definitely can't forget the PC









haha i don't only see this Aeron Herman Miller as just a chair,
i see it as more than a chair! 
*dont get the wrong idea though..


----------



## BradleyW

big flat screen tv.


----------



## Enigma8750

Flash light to light up the CMOS reset switch


----------



## simfreak47

Definitely posters. My room would be blahhhhhh without them


----------



## pheoxs

A chair ...

Seriously though, standing + FPS just gets way too realistic. When you start ducking under your desk to dodge RPGs ... you know its time to take a break.


----------



## TestECull

For me, it has to be the window AC. Not only can I not stand being hot, but it lets me get a higher on-air OC.

BTW, PC is in my bedroom.

Pretty soon, I'll have a certain clutch disc nailed to my wall, too...but that's a sentimental artifact. lol. It will be right next to that window AC on this list.


----------



## nutterisgod

XXX vitamin water.


----------



## mfb412

my X-540 speakers


----------



## The Duke

Something between the KB and chair


----------



## riflepwnage

Money


----------



## Arcane.001100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Something between the KB and chair


----------



## rush340

Guinness.


----------



## JontyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rush340* 
Guinness.










agreed


----------



## Lazman1

cheez its


----------



## Drakan290

good mousepad


----------



## CorporalAris

Screw driver.


----------



## Beast!

cupholder...my desk gets sticky from all the beverages I put on it


----------



## Al plants Corn

CyberPower 1000AVR Smart UPS. Saved my ass several times


----------



## Maddog7771

mini fridge, server, something to throw at the cats, food


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

A lockable door.

So I can play games without interruptions.

Actually it's so nobody comes busting in with my pr0n playing.


----------



## doat

my 50" plasma


----------



## Dee.

a toilet


----------



## pLuhhmm

A hooker!


----------



## doat

your mother!


----------



## CptBlackBalls

Buddy Christ


----------



## alexyov

vacuum cleaner


----------



## meticadpa

My guitar, helps if I get annoyed, I can just go and shred some licks


----------



## Kryten

Mini Fridge. Seriously. I'm looking for one all the time. Ice cold Irn Bru for the win.


----------



## ErBall

call me a lady, but i totally have a scented candle going whenever im computing. It relaxes me....along with the IPA's i keep stocked in my mini fridge, computing is fun in my room.


----------



## BlankThis

My guitar









~B~


----------



## Darkslide

clock - So I don't spend too much time playing WOW.


----------



## BittenReaper

My comfy cozy bed to hop into once and a while and just take a break from work.


----------



## Killie

Desk fan XD


----------



## simoxiii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


A hooker!


i hear ya...


----------



## TestECull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Something between the KB and chair











Problems fit there nicely


----------



## Ramsey77

Widescreen television and a fully loaded DVR.....


----------



## IceColdFreezie

Definitely a 2-quart pitcher of iced tea with a giant straw in it.
om nom nom

Or my cat.
om nom nom?


----------



## mcgrunt42

my other computers?


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Beer, Snacks, and a Fruit Basket


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Speakers.

Extremely powerful speakers.


----------



## riflepwnage

a house with electricity


----------



## doat

my 50" plasma hdtv


----------



## Ladiesman101

minifridge to store drinks and snacks...


----------



## lenzo

KEGERATOR (see my public profile pic).

Only an arms reach away.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Summer: keg
Winter: mountain of playboy/penthouse


----------



## pheoxs

It really depends:

Winter: Alcohol
Summer: Alcohol

Late-nights: Alcohol
Afternoon: Alcohol
Morning: Lemonade


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


It really depends:

Winter: Alcohol
Summer: Alcohol

Late-nights: Alcohol
Afternoon: Alcohol
Morning: Lemonade


Seriously, why break the pattern?


----------



## loudmusicman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Seriously, why break the pattern?


doesnt want to start the day all drunk.


----------



## loudmusicman

as for myself id say an ice cold monster energy drink!


----------



## BigDirty

not that its a necessity but it has been in my computer room for 10years. fresh paint job.


----------



## 98uk

Pint of water.

All I drink whilst gaming.


----------



## Flux

COFFEEEEEEEE!!!
gamers *NEED* coffee!


----------



## zhevra

Having a bathroom 2 feet away


----------



## MrMan

a lock on the door.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


COFFEEEEEEEE!!!
gamers *NEED* coffee!


I don't...


----------



## MrMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


I don't...










of course u do, everyone needs a stimulant to sit on thier asses and get fatter than hell.


----------



## Zulli85

A microphone for me to break when I get pissed off at DotA. Also a new mouse every 6 or so months.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMan*


of course u do, everyone needs a stimulant to sit on thier asses and get fatter than hell.


No , I don't drink coffee.







Don't like it...


----------



## Ramzinho

for me, mini fridge








i always knew i need one


----------



## l4n b0y

id have to say, probably, an extra dirty vodka martini(or 5)

..Remember kids, the BEST martini's are 'shaken, not stirred...'


----------



## zomgiwin

i have like, my phone....
always texting them wimmenz while playing games etc


----------



## /Ben

Haha player. I don't have time to text ' wimmenz ' when I'm playing a game. I got brake time for that !


----------



## Peace11uehman

+1 for the mini fridge


----------

